# Habistat pulse stat night/day help!



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I got a Habistat pulse stat with the night/day drop, and I can't for the life of me get it working correctly. This is how I have it set up - please inform me if I have set it up incorrectly:

Stat:


Auxiliary socket:







[/URL

Plugged into a timer:


The mains is plugged into an extension lead:


And I want the thermostat to control three levels, so I put the probe and the middle of the three:

The temperature just stays at 89F, regardless of the position I turn the temp drop knob. Any Ideas?

Sorry for the amount of pics, it's just really been bugging me, and I need it fixed ready for breeding season!

Cheers!


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

looks good to me ,ok so when power is "on" to the extra lead you will get your drop in temp ,also check the position of the pot underneath where the wires come out the stat. I think the instructions will tell you which way to turn it to get the drop in temp, I think they say you can get upto 7 degree c drop at full setting and 1c at the lowest setting ,


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

any joy ??


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

No matter how far I turn the temp drop knob, the temperature stays the same?


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

ok so unplug the extra lead leave it a while and measure the temp ,then plug it directly into the socket so you bypass the timer turn the drop pot full clockwise leave a while take a reading then full the opposite way then leave a while and take a reading ,did you buy this stat new ?
also when its on 89 is it pulsing ?so when the drop kicks in it should stop until the temp gets close to where its dropping to


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

powerkiter said:


> ok so unplug the extra lead leave it a while and measure the temp ,then plug it directly into the socket so you bypass the timer turn the drop pot full clockwise leave a while take a reading then full the opposite way then leave a while and take a reading ,did you buy this stat new ?


Okay I'll do that tomorrow, thanks. And yes I bought it brand new from cornish crispa. Thanks again.


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I just got a habistat digi dimmer stat set up this week in my royal viv , easypeazy to set everything ,tells you the set temp and real time temp on 1 easy to read backlit display .switches from day to night mode on a built in timer and you set the temp in night mode so not a rough couple degrees drop ,it's got a timed output for lights ect ,I'm liking it ATM


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Still no luck! I've isolated one tub to be controlled by the thermostat, and the temperature appears to be increasing rather than decreasing amazingly - anyone had this problem before?


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

is it constantly pulsing ? increasing when the drop kicks in ??


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

powerkiter said:


> is it constantly pulsing ?


Yes pretty much, it's pulsing at the moment - does this mean it's trying to cool the temp down?


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah every pulse is pushing power to the heater ,how are you measuring the temps ?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

powerkiter said:


> yeah every pulse is pushing power to the heater ,how are you measuring the temps ?


So effectively, the pulse means that the temperature could either be decreasing/increasing?

And I'm measuring the temp via a digital thermometer. I've emailed the company I got it from explaining my situation, so hopefully they will inform me some information about it.


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

ok ,so if you turn the temp down afew degrees it should stop pulsing until it gets close to the set temp ,the light will go off to indicate no power is going to the heater .also if you turn it up afew degrees the light should pulse on for longer pushing more power to the heater ,maybe you should try it with a different heat source just to se if it does the same thing ?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

powerkiter said:


> ok ,so if you turn the temp down afew degrees it should stop pulsing until it gets close to the set temp ,the light will go off to indicate no power is going to the heater .also if you turn it up afew degrees the light should pulse on for longer pushing more power to the heater ,maybe you should try it with a different heat source just to se if it does the same thing ?


Yeah that's correct. It appears though that I had set the timer up incorrectly - strangely, it works back to front, hence the temp increasing rather decreasing at night time!

However, the temperature seems to be not being controlled by the stat as the temp right now is at 110 f rather than 92f like I set it (don't worry, there's no snakes in there). This is so frustrating, it appears the temp drop is now working at night time, but in the day time, the temp isn't being controlled?


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

The segment timer ? Your definitely sure you are setting the day temp with the pot not the drop temp ? Set the temp without the extra lead even plugged in on the front temp control,then plug the extra lead in ,when you switch the power ON to the extra lead u get the drop ,then u need to turn the underneath pot where the cables are to set the drop but it's just a try n see afair with setting the night temp


----------

